# Is this line ok for pier fishing?



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm getting ready for Cobia season. And I was wandering if 375-400 yrds of 17# Cajun line will do well enough for Cobia on Navarre Pier.
I will be using a Cobia Special rod, and a Mitchell 303(lefty version of a 302)
Any answers will be apreciated.


Thanks
Matt


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

From one lefty to another...You want to use braid off Navarre since there is no first shot..I know you said you had a Mitchell 303..I fished a couple years with braid on my mine with the double main gear system and had no problems....Dont use it though like that for anything other that ling fishing..I use 40lb braid now..Id like to use mono but thats how the pier works..Unless you have 2 rods..And if you do decide to fish mono..Suffix is the only way to go


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mono*

I have never used braid for anything. I started fishing piers at Navarre in the early 1970's. The pier was made of wood and 400' long. Used Mitchell 302's with 17lb Trilene XL. Still use the same today. Must have a dozen 302/402's and they all have Trilene on them. While all of you spend a fortune on the newer lines I buy Trilene XL in bulk (3000yds). Got my last bulk spool for $11.53 including shipping. I know some would use nothing but the newest lines but they are going to have a hard time convincing me to forget all of the fish I have caught over the last 40 years.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Only reason why people recommend powerpro is because you can throw farther and has no stretch. So when fishing for lingcods in nayvarre u will have the advantage of throwing further than mono. And also having no stretch factor. Just BC there will be a slight chance of the hook not being set. If using mono for every feet there will be an inch stretch. N yeah people will say that they have been fishing mono forever n they never had a problem with it. That's just BC there old school nprolly through out the years of using mono. There able to know how to deal with through experience. Powerpro is expensive butif u don't waste it n loose line u will be able to use the same spool over n over n for the years to come. Just remember. Nayvarre has no first shot. So if yur not able tospot the fish just pay attention to the other ling fishermann they will lead u to the fish. Just make shure u stand by a person that has mono so u can throw furtherthan them


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

On the old wooden pier, the pilings were very close together and the cobia would rarely take you under the pier. When they built the new pier in 1973, the pilings were much farther apart and all the regulars using 17lb test were getting broke off underneath the pier. I would suggest 50-65lb braid or 25lb - 30lb mono.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*1973??????????????*

It was opened in 1974. I caught the first pompano off the old wooden pier that year on February 13. No pier pass. A few weeks later the new pier opened. By the way the pompano was 5 pounds and my daughter standing beside me at the age of 8 years caught the second at 4 1/2 pounds. 28 foot of water on the end of the new pier. Drop a jig to the bottom and move it twice at four in the morning. No braid for 30 years to come. It surprises me to this day I ever got a cobia to the gaff using mono. Also I have never seen a lingcod described in previous post. Must be something from New England. Don't horse a fresh hooked cobia close to a pier and he will usually head to Mexico, then get the green-ness out of him before bringing him to the gaff(net).


----------

